# Upgrade without using mergemaster



## urello (Sep 17, 2012)

I upgraded my FreeBSD from 7.0 to 8.3 and forgot to run mergemaster before installed world. The machine is being used for web only (apache/php/mysql). Right now it is working fine. Could any negative consequences will be occured in future?


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 17, 2012)

The standard upgrade procedure runs mergemaster -p before installworld.  That's not required.  Running it after installworld (without -p) is needed.


----------

